# Who In Charge This Place???



## Ryan V (Jun 12, 2011)

*Who's In Charge of This Site?*

Hi, I'm a pretty new member hear and I have Question. I read some post before that said that the guy who's in charge of this site no longer care about it or it's members. SO... I was wondering, is it shaggy (who made the chat) or maybe SueM (the first member)who is this guy/ girl. Is he/she a member? Why doesn't he/she work on the website anymore? Why is he/she never mentioned? Thanks In advance 

P.S, I know that I may jumping to conclusions (being new and all) so if I am, sorry in advance.


----------



## Ryan V (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok guys, sorry. After a little research I found out whos in charge of this site. Yung Lee AKA Yungster. I checked his profile and he was on yesterday so he's obviously active. But i'm still left with the question, why dose he allegedly not care about this sight? Why doesn't he fix the chat room. It dosen't work for every one, it says " There are several users in chat now! Don't Be Shy - click here and come on in! Users in chat:0" even when there r multiple members in there, and there is a section called "sal twat er". Finally, Yung has only made 5 posts! Once again I mean no insult to Yung i'm just curious. Thank u.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yung is often on, but seldom posts anything or does anything to better the site. The chat is dead, the calendar is dead, the pictures on the right of the screen are dead, yet no attempt is made to fix them or to help the mods fix them.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Those things all worked just fine on our old server, but our new server can't handle them. We'd have to get new versions that will work with the new server, but it would also have to work with all the other sites on that server, since this one is now integrated with those. All in all, a pretty tough fix, and not cheap.


----------



## Ryan V (Jun 12, 2011)

So the server was downgraded when this site was purchased? Or is it just a different type of server? Is there any hope that the server that run this and the other sites will be changed?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, no hope. This and the other sites don't make anywhere near that kind of money. We'd need software, hardware, and the extensive $ervice$ of an IT professional to make it all happen. Throw in the fact that most of the social problems we ever had around here started in chat, and it's easy to see why there's no rush to fix it. Just use the semi-official alternate chat, a link to which I keep forgetting to stickypost, but I will when I can find it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

or folks could just use the chat at www.aquauniverse.org .............


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Except it won't let me register.....


----------



## Ryan V (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, when I try to register it says "Wrong value type sent to the database. Array of integers expected. (comment_ids)"


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

*sigh* crap. It's always something...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if anyone tries to register at aquauniverse and has a problem ; send me a PM with the username you want to use and your e-mail address and i will see if i can make it work..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i made a few changes for registration at aquauniverse...try to register to see if it works...
if not ; let me know...i will get you registered...


----------

